# New to this all



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

Little over a yr ago my mother decided to buy two kid goats for my children. A buck and a doe, my children and nephew loved so much we kept them. I learned what I could about what they eat, vaccinations and such. Never thought about them being together. Well now my or Bonnie is pregnant and very far into it. Her udder is filled, she is leaking a little (enough for her teat to stick to her hair) and you van feel kid movements. I've been researching kidding watching a billion videos trying to make sure I'm doing this right. We have a one fenced in area and what used to be a barn before we moved there so we have made a stall area with closed walls on three sides, a door to block her in and heat lamps ready for the go. 

I've got a small kit started, sweater sleeves, just would like any advice for me! I'm nervous about this. We are starting to work on a easy to put up more fencing to separate the buck from the doe and kid from here on out. It will be hard for them though cause they are inseparable.

Help


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome Littlelowfarm. Yep that will sure happen. 

 First of all, do you have that buck away from the mom? If not you need to like now. He can and just might kill the babies, and the mom will come back in heat in just a couple days after kidding.

 Sounds like you are just about to have babies. If she is so full that she is dripping, we are talking VERY close, like anytime now.

 Try to be there with her as she is kidding, so assist if need to. I also always offer warm/hot molasses water for mom after she kids. The molasses water is for the sugar and it will help her with the energy after all that work. They like the smell and taste of it so they USUALLY drink it. Not all will but most.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

i didn't ask you. What kind of goat do you have? If you can post a picture. We love to see everyones goats.


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

They are not separated at the moment but will find a way to do so as soon as I am off work. Thanks for the advice and I do have molasses in my kit! This site has been very valuable in my researching. I will have to get the pic up tonight or tomorrow morning!


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

My mother was told they were pygmy goats only. I am unsure but they do not look like pygmys to me. I will post their pics later.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This website in general is a huge help: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/kidding.htm

The best thing you can do is stay calm, and be there to help. Make sure she has calcium. :hug: Have a vet on call just in case.


----------



## dayflowr (Jan 10, 2013)

I find that my goats rarely need any help kidding, but it sure nice having a birthing kit on hand just in case. You definitely want the buck away from her asap because he will beat up on the kids and they cannot defend themselves or get away. Keep checking her ligaments and watch for goo on her hind end. Those are the two signs that kidding is immenent. I usually give warm molasses water and I read somewhere that raspberry leaf tea is good too, but this time of year my raspberries don't have any leaves so I don't always add that to the water. Most does will go drink LOTS after the clean up their kids. And don't worry if they aren't up nursing right away. As long as they are healthy and trying to get up they will eventually get the hang of it. And if mom is interested in them, talking to them and cleaning them you should be in good shape. Problems are generally few and far between - my first kidding problem was just last week after 3 years of breeding and kidding.


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks I have them separated but they are not liking it at all lol. Also I got home and she seems to have dropped and I'm unsure of the ligaments as I an unsure if I'm feeling it right. She has a small amount of mucus now. So about how much time till she goes in labor?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we cant tell you how much time because some goats will have a small amount of mucus for over a month before kidding and some just before kidding (and some not at all).

How tight does her udder feel? 

If your doe and buck want to be together I HIGHLY SUGGEST you have him wethered and then they can live happily together forever


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

It seems to be tight and full, I have my alarm to go off every 2 hrs to wake up and check on her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds good. Hope you have babies soon


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Good luck!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

any progress this morning?


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

No kids yet but she has dropped significantly. We are checking in her every hour ( well husband is till he leaves for work, then y mother is driving down to check on her till I get home from work.)


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

You've had good advice, it's always nerve racking in the beginning . I admit I skimmed the responses. Was watching for the amber colored goo mentioned? Mine had some discharge for over a week. The amber goo was the indicator oh wow here we go.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok

Hope she kids for you soon and its not a false start


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

I hope so too she started developing her udder over a month ago. From the pics my husband took this morning you can't see it, I will get a better one when I get home.


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

I have regular pics of them but I'm having a hard time loading them. I think it may be my tablet.


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

Yah,my husband went in and edited my original post to upload pics of them!


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

clearwtrbeach said:


> You've had good advice, it's always nerve racking in the beginning . I admit I skimmed the responses. Was watching for the amber colored goo mentioned? Mine had some discharge for over a week. The amber goo was the indicator oh wow here we go.


Thanks! She's had minor discharge for a bit now, not a lot though. She's just gonna keep me going lol!


----------



## littlelowefarmdad (Jan 16, 2013)

and i noticed i missed spelled my username. instead of it being Littlelowefarmdad i made it Littlelowfarmdad ><


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oops -- oh well at least its close enough


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

Funny thing is he misspelled his own last name! Loves ya hunny!


----------



## littlelowefarmdad (Jan 16, 2013)

Here it comes, My wife wanted me to post this.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats a nice size udder -- could get bigger and tigher though before kidding. have you any luck on checking for ligaments? that will give you a better idea on the hours till kidding.


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

Since this my first kidding and hers lol, I am not sure if in checking in the right place, but seems that I'm not feeling anything there.


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

Got out to check for the 10:30 check up and she was laying down and her vulva was open and breathing kinda heavy. Went inside to get my kit and a chair and now she's up and about and no opening. Maybe a false again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

does it feel all "mushy" - to me it feels gross because Im feeling down into an open space thats not normally like that

once ligs totally "go" and its "mushy" feeling where the ligaments usually are then she should kid within 12 hours.


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

Its not mushy, I think my problem has been everyone keeps saying they are pencil size and hers to begin with were more like marker size lol! She is doing fine, eating well, staying warm and dry in her stall. Its been raining non stop for about 5 days and still no let up. Its only 40° right now, but calling for winter weather tonight. We have two heat lamps for her stall along with a regular light. I also have sleeves from our sweaters waiting to be sized for the kid(s). Three walls are closed with the 4th closed except for the stall door which is closed on the bottom half.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

littlelowefarm said:


> Got out to check for the 10:30 check up and she was laying down and her vulva was open and breathing kinda heavy. Went inside to get my kit and a chair and now she's up and about and no opening. Maybe a false again.


Mine will do that for the two days prior to kidding. So it could be any time now. I haven't had much luck checking ligs either. I'd do better if I had someone to show me first what I am feeling/looking for - not to good just reading it. Good Luck.


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

mjgh06 said:


> Mine will do that for the two days prior to kidding. So it could be any time now. I haven't had much luck checking ligs either. I'd do better if I had someone to show me first what I am feeling/looking for - not to good just reading it. Good Luck.


I know right, I don't know many people in this area, much less a goat person. Need to find someone here lol! We have been checking her every hour even though through the night I did every 2 hrs, I'm exhausted. Thanks for the encouraging help!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just keep checking for those ligaments -- you wont miss it when it goes mushy. At that point you have a 12 hour window. 

also her vulva will go from being real puffy to more sunk in as she starts contracting.


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, I can almost pinch under her tailbone but I think I found the ligaments. So I think she is good for the night. At least I hope she doesn't go tonight with the freeze warning we are under.


----------



## dayflowr (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh if you can almost pinch your fingers together under her tailbone she is getting pretty darn close! You can look at fias-co farm's info - that's where I learned the most: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html#ligaments
I had a doe kid in freezing weather a week ago and she and her kid are fine. They have a heat light and cuddle together under it if they are cold.

In my experience does usually kid in the evening. But I've heard some people say it all has to do with when you feed them the most - as in, if they get fed in the evening they will kid then. And in my case that almost always holds true. Lucky for me the latest at night was 8:30pm. Haven't had to pull any all-nighters yet.


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

She made it through the night kid free. We feed her in the morning. Yeah we have 2 heat lamps in there and it did good, cause the water bucket in the pasture area froze but her bucket in the stall was fine. 

Thanks! That site helped a lot will be rechecking her when u get home from work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## littlelowefarmdad (Jan 16, 2013)

Ligaments are still there, but she's gotta little more clear goo. I'm just an impatient person!--LoweMomma!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

When you are at your wits end you will have at least another day or two. Hahha just kidding. But it does feel that way


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

When you decide to leave and you have to go someplace, that is when she will decide to go.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep babies are coming...every goat is different some go quick while other take forever lol..just try to be there for her...Goat-link.com has a slew of pix on different possibilities...I studied these a lot and when my girls kid and need help I close my eyes and picture what my hands are doing...but most the time no help is needed and mom does it all..I stick around and help clean the babies and make sure they are up and eating..spray iodine on belly buttons a few squirt nutra drench get the tummies full make sure mom is attentive, she would love fresh water and a little feed and then go to bed lol...enjoy your new babies : ) they are soooo much fun.


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks all, we were predicting that she would kid next week, well look like she is definately going to wait lol. I have been studying it so much that when I found someone around here that had some experience with goats he laughed and said I probably know as much if not more than him. lol


----------



## goatdude (Jan 23, 2013)

The easiest way I can tell when my goats are about to kid is this: mine will separate themselves from the rest of the herd. Then they start hollering almost non stop. At this point I know kids are coming and I get ready. So far this method has worked for me 3 out of 3 times. Not to much experience I know.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Any change in our little doe?


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

We have started kidding at work and most of our does kid during the day, like 90%. Maybe they are just polite or maybe it is the regular feeding schedule they are on. They are fed at 8:00 am and 4:30 pm. I usually look for all the above signs plus change in attitudes, looking for a good spot, looking around for the kid they are sure they had, etc. Our girls are usually very quiet for the most part. Boer and dairy influence in their breeding may be the reason for that. Good luck with your kidding!!


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

She is doing good, her ligs are still there I have discovered them lol! But they are thin! Now I've slowed down on the anticipation, lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yay - those ligaments will be the dead give away when labor is very close


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

I've started thinking if I just stop waiting so impatiently then they will finally come! Bahaha!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

reverse psychology I like it


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, go tell her "fine kid when you want to", she will decide to stop making you :hair::hair:. 

I can't wait to see what she give you.


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

I can't either, she has gotten even wider this week. By her pics could you tell me what kind she is? We named them Bonnie and Clyde, when my mother got them the lady told her Pygmy but they don't look like it to me. I was thinking maybe Nigerian Dwarfs though.


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

Well Bonnie Kidded tonight! When we went for our hourly check, she had a dead buck and a very up and about doe. She passed placenta after both but she seems to still be having contractions. She is laying down and her sides just keep constricting, but it's been 3 1/2 hrs since little Flossy Mae came. You think there might be a third? She seems fine though just laying disown with a ling strip of goo hanging still but eating calmly.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

They will contract for a bit afterwards to help everything clean out, however if you think there is another kid in there glove up and check. Its better to check now while things are still open than to wait and have a disaster later.


----------



## littlelowefarmdad (Jan 16, 2013)

She is closed up, but she is still gooing, it's red and amberish in color


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

The reddish/amber goo is normal


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of the buck, that is always hard, but congratulations on the doe. 
has the baby nursed yet? You should make sure both teats are open. Sometimes there is a little plug at the orifice, to prevent bacteria from getting up inside. Just milk a little to make sure they are both clear.Give mom Molasses water Ht and pretty strong, i do a strong tea color, that will give her the energy she needs from kidding and it helps with the milk production.


----------



## littlelowefarmdad (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks, this morning mom and doe are both doing great. She was walking within 30 mins of birth and trying to jump at only 2 hrs old. She is just the sweetest calmest kid! We did give her plenty of molasses water which she drank it readily. She still seems to have her sides quiver but she is good, up and about eating. Now Clyde is in the pen to the side is trying his hardest to get back to her lol! We are going to tether him on the other side of his pen so he will stay a good distance from her pen. we will post pics when I get the computer up!

Oh yeah our daughter named her Flossy Mae! And she nursed twice last night before we left them for the night.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

I posted pics up in the birth announcements

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/bonnie-finally-kids-139829/#post1314038


----------



## dayflowr (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats! Make sure you keep an eye on your buck though and don't let him loose around the kid until you are sure he won't do it damage.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldnt let the buck near the kid period! she is his daughter and he could breed her, not a good idea.


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah we will not be letting them breed, we will be looking at bucks to do a mating with her when she is at least a year old, her mom was very small at 8 months so we will be waiting for her size to be good first. They have different pens now. So no unplanned breeding again lol.


----------

